# The New B Line in Denver



## jis (Aug 2, 2016)

A line that we will almost certainly ride during the AU gathering this year:

http://www.bizjournals.com/denver/blog/earth_to_power/2016/07/all-aboard-train-to-westminster-to-bring-big.html


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 2, 2016)

So it's basically a shuttle train between two stations? I know the plan is to eventually extend it further, but you have to wonder whether such a limited route is sustainable over the short term. [And yes, I'm sure some people will connect to other mass transit routes at Union Station, but still...]


----------



## jis (Aug 2, 2016)

It feeds into several bus routes at Westminster including one that covers the balance of the eventual route of the B Line.


----------



## Eric S (Aug 2, 2016)

It also skips two stations that will be served by the G Line when it starts up later this year (operating between Denver and Wheat Ridge).


----------



## rickycourtney (Aug 9, 2016)

Eric S said:


> It also skips two stations that will be served by the G Line when it starts up later this year (operating between Denver and Wheat Ridge).


Does anyone know the reason why the B Line skips those stations?


----------



## keelhauled (Aug 10, 2016)

The article says the average daily ridership will be 800. I count 23 trains daily in each direction, so 46 total. 800 divided by 46 gives an average of 17 people per train. That is hardly what I would call a smashing success.


----------



## bretton88 (Aug 20, 2016)

keelhauled said:


> The article says the average daily ridership will be 800. I count 23 trains daily in each direction, so 46 total. 800 divided by 46 gives an average of 17 people per train. That is hardly what I would call a smashing success.


It's kind of a forced phase 1 for a train to Boulder that is too expensive to build right now. It will be the stepchild line for a while.


----------

